# Nightmare come true



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Misty had brought back three birds and she started getting really woozy and wouldn't wag her tail or run around, something wasn't right. So I picked up the decoys and ditched them in the reeds and carried her back to the truck and took off for the vet, we got there and she had a really low temperature and really low blood sugar so we started an IV drip and got lots of warm towels and blankets from the dryer and started to warm her up, she seemed to be coming around so I went home from the vets and got a call about half an hour later that she wasn't responding as well as she should be to the treatments so I drove back down and the doc pulled some more blood and started the test and Misty started seizing up on me and then she stopped breathing, we put a tube down her throat and I gave the compressions to make her breath and then her heart stopped... The verdict was DIC. We tried CPR but the only response we got was more seizures so holding my dog I watched her as she went to bed for good after her last hunt. All in all not a fun day at all


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

First off Drew... I'm sooo sorry to hear about your dog... thats terrible man.  Second.. what is DIC? Dude, thats a miserable way to end the hunt and lose a dog. I feel for you guy.... wish there was more I could do than say I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure thats left a huge hole for you man... what a bummer.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Sorry. Losing a dog just plain sucks.

What is DIC?

Bret


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear such terrable news.
I just hugged my girl. Our thoughts are with you...  

Spry and his Yellowdog


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your dog.

This has helped me to deal with a couple I have lost.

The rainbow bridge.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to the Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water, and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember then in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; his eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from you heart.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together.........


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

That's to bad, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very sorry man. I lost mine a few years back and swore never to have another...too tough on a guy when they go.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

That's an awful way to loose your hunting buddy. Very sorry.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

DIC stands for disseminated introvascular coagulation. Basically it's where the blood starts to coagulate throughout the whole body so it depletes the body of the bloods platelets. I don't totally understand it all but her blood count was hi or lo on all ten areas he tested her blood , we didn't get the results til she had passed. Sounds like there wasn't much more to do unless I had done a blood test quite awhile ago. Made one last trip with her this morning in the truck out to the romping grounds and dug her a nice grave where I can go see her often. Not very much fun


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Again Drew... so sorry. At least you gave her the great life any good hunting dog would want. You're a good dude and I'm sure she loved you for treating her right!!


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Bret said:


> Very Sorry. Losing a dog just plain sucks.
> 
> What is DIC?
> 
> Bret


Bret, DIC or Disseminated Intravascular Coagulation, is a sad deal. In a nut shell what it is that the blood begins to clot on its own and a clot that is big enough either makes it way to the brain, causing an aneurysm, or to the heart/lungs with basically the same effect. Although intense physical exertion and even heat stroke can trigger DIC, there is usually an underlying illness that predisposes the dog like liver or kidney disease, cancer, diabetes. I hope this gives you a little more insight. I still need to call you about calls. I will do it hear shortly. Thanks.

Drew, sorry to hear this bad news. I sure wish you and your family the best. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help. Jake


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Drew,
I'm very sorry for your loss....


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

That's just plain awful! I'm very sorry to hear about your dog. Never saw her in person, but from the pics she looked like an incredible pup. We should all be privledged enough to share our life with at least one great dog. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

I lost a dog last year , about rips your heart out. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I feel your pain man, I had to put my GSP to sleep this morning, he had fluid build up in the lungs from possible cancer, he had been swelling up from fluid in his belly for a a couple of weeks, the vet had been draining it off and we had him on meds for it but he was too far gone to do anything about it.

I'm sorry you had to go thru what I did today, even if it the best thing for your companion; it rips out your heart to make that decision, I too held Lucky in my lap in his final momments. No one wants to lose thier buddy that way; it pllain sucks man. Jimmie


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Mojo, so sorry to hear you had to go through the same type of thing. I can honestly say I feel that emptyness


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I watched my little girl wither away for a month before the vet told me it was cancer and after that it was only 2 days and she was gone. Now I watch my 12 year old male starting to slow down and is getting sick. I hope i dont have to loss another hunting dog this year it will kill me. If i do loss my boy i hope it is in the field out doing what he loves to do. There is no easy way to loss your hunting buddy, it just happens. Dogs dont live nearly long enough. Sorry about your loss man.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey man sorry for your loss I feel for ya too, My lab got cancer a few years ago it still brings tears to my eyes. I had to put her down, these dogs are not just pets there are part of our families. I bet it puts a damper on the season, again I am sorry.


----------

